# man = se?



## Whodunit

Ursprung hier
 
Elroy, ich habe nur wörtlich übersetzt, ohne jedglichen Bezug zu irgendeinem sinnvollen Satz. Und meines Wissens heißt "man" auch "se". Der Konjunktiv I von "querer" heißt "quiera" (mein quera war ein Tippfehler ).

Wie gesagt, in einem Sätze hätte ich den Konjunktiv I natürlich nicht mit dem spanischen subjuntivo presente gleich gestellt, aber ich wollte nur zeigen, dass er Satz ohne Kontext keinen Sinn ergibt. Wild guessing ist doch nicht gerade unsere Stärke und Absicht, oder?


----------



## elroy

_**_



> Und meines Wissens heißt "man" auch "se".


"Man" heißt niemals "se". Dass "man spricht Deutsch" durch "se habla alemán" übersetzt werden kann, heißt nicht, dass "man" "se" entspricht, und schon gar nicht, dass das eine wörtliche Übersetzung wäre!!! 
Quote:



> Der Konjunktiv I von "querer" heißt "quiera"


Es gibt keinen Konjunktiv I im Spanischen, sondern der deutsche Konjunktiv I könnte sowohl dem indicativo als auch dem subjuntivo entsprechen, je nach Kontext. Obwohl wir hier über einen schrecklich unerheblichen Kontext verfügen, ist es doch klar, dass es sich hier um keine subjuntivo-Bedeutung handelt. Höchstens hättest Du beide mögliche Bedeutungen (wenn Du das Wort einfach einzeln übersetzen wolltest) angeben können - und zwar "quiere" und "quiera". Da es bei Dir aber sowieso um ein nicht vorhandenes Wort handelte, wusste ich ja nicht, worauf Du hinauswolltest. 



> Wild guessing ist doch nicht gerade unsere Stärke und Absicht, oder?


Irreführende und ungenaue Antworten aber auch nicht.


----------



## Whodunit

**



> "Man" heißt niemals "se".


Wie würdest du denn "man" ins Englische übersetzen? "you", "one"? Passt deines Erachtens nicht, oder? Schau in jedes Wörterbuch:

se = man
uno = man

Und wenn dort steht:

se dice = man sagt

dann ist es relativ klar, dass "se" mit "man" übersetzt werden kann. Durcheinander kommt damit eigentlich niemand, oder? (Ausnahmen, wie dem Passiv etc., zählen natürlich nicht; die gibt es immer.) Außerdem ist "se" ein Personalpronomen. Ins Englische wird es als Reflexives übersetzt, aber so weit ich mich durchlesen konnte, ist es im Spanischen nicht immer als reflexiv zu betrachten.

Kein Wörterbuch sollte "man" als Übersetzung angeben, wenn "se" nur reflexiv sein kann. Das wäre fatal! 
 



> Es gibt keinen Konjunktiv I im Spanischen, sondern der deutsche Konjunktiv I könnte sowohl dem _indicativo_ als auch dem _subjuntivo_ entsprechen, je nach Kontext. Obwohl wir hier über einen schrecklich unerheblichen (?) Kontext verfügen, ist es doch klar, dass es sich hier um keine _subjuntivo_-Bedeutung handelt. Höchstens hättest Du _beide_ mögliche Bedeutungen (wenn Du das Wort einfach einzeln übersetzen wolltest) angeben können - und zwar "quiere" und "quiera". Da es bei Dir aber sowieso um ein nicht vorhandenes Wort handelte, wusste ich ja nicht, worauf Du hinauswolltest.


 
Gut, ich habe mich vertippt. Aber selbst "quiera" hätte dir nicht gefallen. Und wenn dort "wäre" gestanden hätte, hätte ich es ins Englische auch mit "would be" übersetzt, obgleich es doch in einigen Situationen auch "were" oder "was" sein kann. Du hast meine Intention leider nicht verstanden: Ich wollte zeigen, dass der Satz an sich keinen Sinn ergibt und auf das Hinzufügen des entsprechenden Kontextes hinweisen.



> Irreführende und ungenaue Antworten aber auch nicht.


"se" als "man" zu übersetzen empfinde ich als in Ordnung. Mir persönlich würde es helfen, wenn jemand sagte, dass "se" "man" heißt. Damit könnte ich die meisten spanischen Sätze verstehen. Würdest du es "sich" überstezen, fiele mir das Verständnis von "se dice" äußerst schwer.


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:


> Wie würdest du denn "man" ins Englische übersetzen? "you", "one"? Passt deines Erachtens nicht, oder? Schau in jedes Wörterbuch:
> 
> se = man
> uno = man
> 
> Und wenn dort steht:
> 
> se dice = man sagt
> 
> dann ist es relativ klar, dass "se" mit "man" übersetzt werden kann. Durcheinander kommt damit eigentlich niemand, oder? (Ausnahmen, wie dem Passiv etc., zählen natürlich nicht; die gibt es immer.) Außerdem ist "se" ein Personalpronomen. Ins Englische wird es als Reflexives übersetzt, aber so weit ich mich durchlesen konnte, ist es im Spanischen nicht immer als reflexiv zu betrachten.
> 
> Kein Wörterbuch sollte "man" als Übersetzung angeben, wenn "se" nur reflexiv sein kann. Das wäre fatal!



Schwerer Fehler vom Wörterbuch; siehe dazu den folgenden Beispielsatz mit gleicher Konstruktion:

En Sevilla se hacen muchas fiestas.

In Sevilla machen man viele Feste.


----------



## Whodunit

jester. said:


> Schwerer Fehler vom Wörterbuch; siehe dazu den folgenden Beispielsatz mit gleicher Konstruktion:
> 
> En Sevilla se hacen muchas fiestas.
> 
> In Sevilla machen man viele Feste.


 
Das ist zwar off-topic, aber das muss ich noch loswerden, bevor ich mich geschlagen geben kann: ()

Wie würdest du "In Sevilla macht man viele Feste" ins Spanische übersetzen?


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:


> Das ist zwar off-topic, aber das muss ich noch loswerden, bevor ich mich geschlagen geben kann: ()
> 
> Wie würdest du "In Sevilla macht man viele Feste" ins Spanische übersetzen?



En Sevilla se hacen muchas fiestas.

Ich wollte dir nur mal schnell (  ) demosntrieren, dass diese wörtliche Übersetzung mit man nicht gut ist, da dieses se (se impersonal) sowohl im Singular als auch im Plural verwendet werden kann.
Übersetzt wird es entweder mit der deutschen man-Konstruktion (die nur im Singular vorkommt) oder mit dem Passiv.
Aber eine wörtliche Übersetzung dieses se ist unsinnig. Versuch lieber anhand von Beispielsätzen, das System zu verstehen. Damit kommst du weiter.


----------



## Whodunit

Ich denke schon, dass ich kapiere, wie man "se" anwendet. Aber ich will nicht verstehen, dass es dafür keine wörtlich Übersetzung gibt. Können wir wenigstens sagen, dass "man" mit "se" (halt nicht unbedingt andersherum) übersetzt wird? So hast du es immerhin mit meinem Beispielsatz gemacht.


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:


> Ich denke schon, dass ich kapiere, wie man "se" anwendet. Aber ich will nicht verstehen, dass es dafür keine wörtlich Übersetzung gibt. Können wir wenigstens sagen, dass "man" mit "se" (halt nicht unbedingt andersherum) übersetzt wird? So hast du es immerhin mit meinem Beispielsatz gemacht.



Vielleicht.... Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich eine Antwort geben sollte, die alle möglichen Fälle ausschließt, also sage ich mal:

_Man kann in vielen Fällen "man" mit "se" übersetzen._


----------



## elroy

Wenn wir sowieso auf den Kontext vom Fragesteller warten:

"Man" mit "se" zu übersetzen ist *falsch*, und stünde es in jedem Wörterbuch!

Die *Konstruktion* "man spricht" mag der Konstruktion "se habla" *entsprechen*, aber die einzelnen Wörter sind keineswegs durch die jeweiligen einzelnen Wörter in der anderen Sprache zu _übersetzen_. Das wäre genauso lächerlich wie so etwas:

_Wie geht's Dir? = How are you?_
_Ergo,_
_wie = how_
_geht's = are_
_Dir = you_ 

Die beiden Konstruktionen sind syntaktisch derart unterschiedlich voneinander, dass ich nicht genug davon abraten kann, "man" und "se" auf irgendeine Weise gleichzustellen! 


> un|er|heb|lich <Adj.>: _nicht erheblich; geringfügig, bedeutungslos: _-e Unterschiede, Fortschritte; in -en Mengen; es entstand nur -er Schaden; die Verluste waren nicht u. _(waren beträchtlich); _es ist u., ob er kommt oder nicht.
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch, 5. Aufl. Mannheim 2003 [CD-ROM].


 Es mag nicht das zutreffendste Wort gewesen sein, verständlich war es jedoch in dem Kontext auf jeden Fall.


----------



## jebbe

Auch wenn die Übersetzung von "se" mit "man" falsch sein mag, hat sie mir sehr geholfen, Ausdrücke wie "se habla español" oder "se dice" zu verstehen. Natürlich ist das grammatikalisch eine andere Konstruktion als im Deutschen, aber ich würde die Wörterbücher nicht verteufeln, wenn sie eben diese Übersetzung als eine mögliche anbieten.

jebbe


----------



## MünchnerFax

elroy said:
			
		

> "Man" heißt niemals "se". Dass "man spricht Deutsch" durch "se habla alemán" übersetzt werden kann, heißt nicht, dass "man" "se" entspricht, und schon gar nicht, dass das eine _wörtliche_ Übersetzung wäre!!!


 
Ich möchte für Whodunit eine Lanze brechen (sollte er Hilfe brauchen...). Ich war erst mal erstaunt, als ich Beiträge wie den oben zitierten gelesen habe, wo man die Korrespondenz zwischen _man_ und dem Spanischen _se _(oder dem Italienischen _si_, was ganz gleich verwendet wird wie im Spanischen) so heftig bezweifelt. Dann hätte ich gern ein paar Beispielsätze, wobei _man_ überhaupt nicht mit _se_ zu übersetzen ist. Denn ich finde von alleine keinen. Der Satzbau ist zwar manchmal unterschiedlich (ggf. Verb im Plural); zugegeben, dass ein Muttersprachler oft anders sagen würde (z.B. _man hat mir gesagt_ = _me han dicho_ lieber als _me se ha dicho_); aber bis mir ein Gegenbeispiel ganannt wird_, _werde ich weiter glauben_, man_ heißt tatsächlich und zweifellos (hoffentlich stört dieses _zweifellos_ niemand) auf Spanisch: _se_. 

PS Ich warte auch gespannt auf Erklärungen von der ersten Fragestellerin...


----------



## heidita

jester. said:


> Schwerer Fehler ???vom Wörterbuch; siehe dazu den folgenden Beispielsatz mit gleicher Konstruktion:
> 
> En Sevilla se hacen muchas fiestas.
> 
> In Sevilla machen man viele Feste.


 
Ich muß mich unserem italienischen Freund und Who anschließen: _se_ heißt meistens oder oft _man_.
Ich finde auch in Deinem Satz kann man ohne weiteres mit man übersetzen. (se puede traducir)

Se hacen muchan fiestas en Sevilla.

Man macht viele Feste in Sevilla.

Natürlich , wer Spanisch spricht, weiß, daß das nur sozusagen "zum Hausgebrauch" so übersetzt werden kann, denn es gibt viele Fälle, wo man das nicht so übersetzt. (en los que no se traduce)

Auf jeden Fall, *elroy,* zu sagen "_se_ heißt *niemals *_man"_ ist einfach falsch.

(Ich habe ein paar Beispiele aus dem Text mit _se _übersetzt)


----------



## heidita

MünchnerFax said:


> PS Ich warte auch gespannt auf Erklärungen von der ersten Fragestellerin...


 


> Obwohl wir hier über einen schrecklich unerheblichen Kontext verfügen


 
Diesem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich habe Patricia darauf hingewiesen, sie möchte so freundlich sein, nicht nur nach einzelnen Wörtern zu fragen, ohne jeglichen Kontext.

Man hat weder hier noch in dem unverständlichen "Karl-Marx-Hof" Faden nichts mehr von ihr gehört.


----------



## jester.

Für Münchner Fax: Hier ist dein Gegenbeispiel: "En este restaurante se permite fumar."


----------



## MünchnerFax

jester. said:


> Für Münchner Fax: Hier ist dein Gegenbeispiel: "En este restaurante se permite fumar."


 
_In diesem Restaurant erlaubt man das Rauchen_ (klingt auf Deutsch in dieser Form bestimmt lächerlich, weil es eine dumme wörtliche Übersetzung ist; ist aber grammatikalisch korrekt. Oder?).

Außerdem hatte ich um ein Beispiel vom Deutschen ins Spanische gebeten. Das spanische _se_ kann nämlich _man, _aber auch _sich_ bedeuten - und ich wollte vermeiden, Beispiele auf Spanisch mit _se _als Reflexivpronomen zu bekommen.


EDIT - Selbstverständlich will ich nicht behaupten, spanische _se_-Sätze seien lediglich mit deutschen _man_-Sätzen zu übersetzen. Oft sind diese Strukturen feste Redewendungen, und eine wörtliche Übersetzung wie die oben ist einfach scheußlich. Ich habe aber nur folgende kategorische Aussage irreführend, also inakzeptabel gefunden: "_Man _und _se _haben gar nichts zu tun; Kontexte, wobei _man_ mit _se _übersetzt und umgekehrt, zählt man auf den Fingern einer Hand auf und sind reiner Zufall_; _und brenne man solche schändliche Wörterbücher, die anders sagen!"


----------



## jazyk

> Elroy, ich habe nur wörtlich übersetzt, ohne jedglichen Bezug zu irgendeinem sinnvollen Satz. Und meines Wissens heißt "man" auch "se".


Ich stimme Whodunit hier zu. Der wichtigste Underschied zwischen man und se lautet, das erste erfordert den Singular und das zweite den Singular sowohl als auch den Plural, je nach der Struktur des Satzes.

Man spricht nur eine Sprache hier.
Se habla sólo un idioma aquí.

Man spricht zwei Sprachen hier.
Se hablan dos idiomas aquí.

Trotzem finde ich diese Diskussion nicht relevant für die ursprüngliche Frage des Fadens (hallo, Jana!).


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Die *Konstruktion* "man spricht" mag der Konstruktion "se habla" *entsprechen*, aber die einzelnen Wörter sind keineswegs durch die jeweiligen einzelnen Wörter in der anderen Sprache zu _übersetzen_.


 
"Übersetzen" ist möglich, denn dabei wird einem immer gewisser Spielraum gelassen. Aber ich muss mich allen anderen, die für se=man plädieren, anschließen, dass du mir gerne einen deutschen "man"-Satz geben solltest, der sich nicht mit "se" übersetzen lässt. Wenn du ihn findest, werde ich mich eventuell umstimmen lassen.

Darüber hinaus weiß ich natürlich, dass "man" und "se" unterschiedlich gebraucht werden. Eine Übersetzung des einen Wortes in die andere Sprache mit dem anderen Wort ist keineswegs ein Delikt, für den ein Übersetzer bestraft werden sollte, so wie du es mit mir tust. Anders ist das bei deinem Beispiel, das ich für nicht gut gewählt halte:



> _Wie geht's Dir? = How are you?_
> _Ergo,_
> _wie = how_
> _geht's = are_
> _Dir = you_


 
Dass "wie" "how" entspricht, steht außer Frage. "Geht's" und "are" können einander niemals in keinem einzigen Kontext entsprechen, da sie weder derselben Wortart noch irgendeiner anderen Gemeinsamkeit angehören. Diese Anspielung finde ich leider an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Wenn du mir nur einen weiteren Kontext mit geht's=are vorzeigst, finde ich das Beispiel gut gewählt. "Dir" und "you" als sich entsprechend hinzustellen, ist möglich, jedoch kann ich dir genügend Sätze zeigen, bei denen "dir" nicht mit "you" und "you" nicht mit "dir" übersetzt werden kann. Bei man/se ist dies nicht der Fall, denn "man" heißt meines Erachtens immer "se", egal wie gut oder schlecht es im Spanischen klingen mag: Es geht grammatikalisch. Punkt.



> Die beiden Konstruktionen sind syntaktisch derart unterschiedlich voneinander, dass ich nicht genug davon abraten kann, "man" und "se" auf irgendeine Weise gleichzustellen!


 
Beide gehören zur Gruppe der Pronomen. Ich kann "man" problemlos mit "se" übersetzen, muss nur wissen, dass ich dabei leichte Besonderheiten im Spanischen beachten muss. Andersherum kann ich es nicht so einfach machen, da "man" kein Reflexivpronomen ist und "se" hierbei gewöhnlich mit "se" übersetzt wird. Andere Ausnahmen, die hier angebracht wären, lasse ich bewusst weg, um nicht noch mehr Verwirrung zu stiften.



> Es mag nicht das zutreffendste Wort gewesen sein, verständlich war es jedoch in dem Kontext auf jeden Fall.


 
Der Duden-Eintrag gefällt mir nicht. Wenn ich unerheblich je verwenden sollte, benutze ich es anders.



MünchnerFax said:


> Ich möchte für Whodunit eine Lanze brechen (sollte er Hilfe brauchen...).


 
Danke schön. Ja, ich brauche offensichtlich Hilfe, denn Elroy möchte aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Wörterbuch-Einträge stark verändern. In diesem Falle glaube ich allen Wörterbüchern.



heidita said:


> Natürlich , wer Spanisch spricht, weiß, daß das nur sozusagen "zum Hausgebrauch" so übersetzt werden kann, denn es gibt viele Fälle, wo man das nicht so übersetzt. (en los que no se traduce)
> 
> Auf jeden Fall, *elroy,* zu sagen "_se_ heißt *niemals *_man"_ ist einfach falsch.


 
Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Man kann "man" getrost mit "se" übersetzen, wenn man dabei ein wenig spanische Grammatik beherrscht. Ob ich das tue oder nicht, geht aus meiner Übersetzung "man = se" nicht hervor. Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass "se" nicht immer mit "man" übersetzt werden sollte und kann, aber "man" kann ich mit "se" übersetzen. Auch in dem uns gegebenen Satz ist es möglich, "se" zu verwenden, allerdings kommt es hierbei stark auf den Kontext an, denn "se" würde im Spanischen vielleicht an eine andere Konnotation bekommen. Da lasse ich diejenigen ran, die mit der Sprache vertrauter sind.



jester. said:


> Für Münchner Fax: Hier ist dein Gegenbeispiel: "En este restaurante se permite fumar."


 
Wieso Gegenbeispiel? Wäre "In diesem Restaurant erlaubt man das Rauchen" soooo falsch?


----------



## beclija

Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch ziemlich eindeutig: "se dice" heißt _wörtlich _nun mal "(es) sagt sich", auch wenn das im Deutschen ungewohnt klingt (man bedenke, dass das Subjekt im Spanischen leer bleiben kann - und sogar muss, wenn es bedeutungsleer ist). 

Wäre ich gezwungen, eine möglichst wörtliche Übersetzung von "man sagt" zu geben, wäre es wohl (wissend, dass dies im Spanischen eher nicht die übliche Konstruktion ist) "la gente dice".


----------



## Whodunit

beclija said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch ziemlich eindeutig: "se dice" heißt _wörtlich _nun mal "(es) sagt sich", auch wenn das im Deutschen ungewohnt klingt (man bedenke, dass das Subjekt im Spanischen leer bleiben kann - und sogar muss, wenn es bedeutungsleer ist).


 
Wenn mir aber jemand sagt, dass "se" "man" heißt, so würde ich den Satz als "man sagt" verstehen. Damit wäre ich bei einer wesentlich besseren Übersetzung als du mit "es sagt sich".


----------



## jester.

Sorry, aber ich glaube besser als beclija kann man es nicht erklären...


----------



## heidita

beclija said:


> "se dice" heißt _wörtlich _nun mal "(es) sagt sich",


 
*se dice* ist *impersonal/ passiv/reflexiv* 
Es kann nicht oder nur schlecht wörtlich übersetzt werden. Wenn schon überhaupt:* man sagt/es wird gesagt/er sagt sich*

Hierbei ist allerdings der reflexive Satz ein seltener Fall*.*



> "la gente dice".


 
Also: die Leute sagen/man sagt


----------



## beclija

Natürlich klingt "es sagt sich" nach schlechtem, nichtmuttersprachlichem Deutsch. Es ist aber mMn trotzdem die beste wörtliche Übersetzung für "se dice" - und das ist, soweit ich es verstanden habe, der Grund, warum sich elroy und andere über die Übersetzung man=se aufregten.


----------



## MünchnerFax

beclija said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch ziemlich eindeutig: "se dice" heißt _wörtlich _nun mal "(es) sagt sich", auch wenn das im Deutschen ungewohnt klingt (man bedenke, dass das Subjekt im Spanischen leer bleiben kann - und sogar muss, wenn es bedeutungsleer ist).
> 
> Wäre ich gezwungen, eine möglichst wörtliche Übersetzung von "man sagt" zu geben, wäre es wohl (wissend, dass dies im Spanischen eher nicht die übliche Konstruktion ist) "la gente dice".



Tut mir leid, damit bin ich aber wieder nicht einverstanden.
Es ist zwar durchaus richtig, offensichtlich (Verb im Simgular/Plural ist eindeutige Spur dafür), und philologisch gesehen höchst interessant, dass beide _se _einen gemeinsamen Ursprung haben. Aber.

Aber man kann jeden Muttersprachler fragen, ob er dieses _se_ noch als Reflexivpronomen empfindet (_sich_), oder nur noch als selbsständige Impersonalpartikel - das heißt: _man_. Die Antwort wäre bei jedem Befragten ständig die letztere. Darüber hinaus weisen alle Grammatikbücher auf diese zwei verschiedenen Arten von _se_ hin, und nie werden die zwei Formen miteinander verglichen oder auf das gemeinsame ursprüngliche Reflexivpronomen zurückgeführt. Eine Übersetzung _se_ -> _sich_ finde ich daher sprachwissenschaftlich tadellos und historisch faszinierend; doch nicht wörtlich, sondern gar falsch.

Zumindest gilt meine Meinung diesbezüglich diskussionslos (ich bin Muttersprachler!), wie es im Italienischen funktioniert - und ich habe genügende Kontakte mit Spaniern und Südamerikanern, um mir sicher zu sein, dass es genauso im Spanischen ist. Wenn ich sage: _si vendono appartamenti / se venden cuartos_, kann ich darauf wetten, dass kein Muttersprachler auch einen kurzen Moment an die Form _Appartements verkaufen sich_ denken wird - ganz im Gegenteil würde er diesen Übersetzungsvorschlag für lächerlich halten.

Andererseits kommt das Deutsche _man_ höchstwahrscheinlich von _der Mann.._. Doch _man_ gilt nicht als _Mann_, sondern als unabhängiges sonderliches Personalpronomen.


----------



## jester.

Münchner Fax, ich glaube niemand hat abgestriten, dass diese se-/si-Konstruktionen alle mit man übersetzt werden können und meistens auch so übersetzt werden.

Es geht einfach darum, festzuhalten, dass diese Regel nicht immer gilt und dass se rein wörtlich gesehen eben nicht man heißt, sondern sich. Zumindest historisch/linguistisch gesehen.

Tortzdem glaube ich, dass man in den meisten Fällen mit der man-Übersetzung gut zurecht kommen kann.

Es ging also so zu sagen nur ums Prinzip


----------



## MünchnerFax

jester. said:


> Es ging also so zu sagen nur ums Prinzip



Ja natürlich...
Außerdem sollte dieser Faden über ein anderes Thema sein... Patricia, wo versteckst du dich?


----------



## heidita

jester. said:


> Münchner Fax, ich glaube niemand hat abgestriten, dass diese se-/si-Konstruktionen alle mit man übersetzt werden können und meistens auch so übersetzt werden.
> 
> Es geht einfach darum, festzuhalten, dass diese Regel nicht immer gilt und dass se rein wörtlich gesehen eben nicht man heißt, sondern sich. Zumindest historisch/linguistisch gesehen.
> 
> Trotzdem glaube ich, dass man in den meisten Fällen mit der man-Übersetzung gut zurecht kommen kann.
> 
> Es ging also so zu sagen nur ums Prinzip


 
Diesem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 

Ich habe übrigens Lazarus vom Spanischforum gefragt, der auch (leider nur ein bißchen) Deutsch kann. Er meinte auch sofort:

se dice = man sagt


----------



## beclija

Sinngemäß, ja, sowieso, hat nie jemand bestritten. Das ändert nichts daran, das es sehr zweifelhaft ist, "se" als wörtliche" Übersetzung für "man" anzugeben (und genau darum ging es hier). Eine schlechte Parallele: Es gibt auch viele Konstruktionen, in denen deutsch "machen" mit Englisch "take" zu übersetzen ist (Eine Rast machen - take a rest, fiele mir etwa ein). Ist machen=take deshalb eine wörtliche Übersetzung??


----------



## Whodunit

beclija said:


> Sinngemäß, ja, sowieso, hat nie jemand bestritten. Das ändert nichts daran, das es sehr zweifelhaft ist, "se" als wörtliche" Übersetzung für "man" anzugeben (und genau darum ging es hier). Eine schlechte Parallele: Es gibt auch viele Konstruktionen, in denen deutsch "machen" mit Englisch "take" zu übersetzen ist (Eine Rast machen - take a rest, fiele mir etwa ein). Ist machen=take deshalb eine wörtliche Übersetzung??


 
Darum ging es nicht. "Se" und "man" entsprechen einander viel öfter als "machen" und "take". Hingegen könnte man "machen" und "do" zusammenstecken. Es gibt kein einziges Wort in irgendeiner Sprache, welches genau (und in keiner anderen Bedeutung) einem anderen Wort einer anderen Sprache entspricht. Das müsste dann in jedem Wörterbuch ohne Ausnahme so stehen: se = man

Dass das nicht der Fall ist, ist klar. Jedes Wort hat mehrere Bedeutungen, auch "man", die alle übersetzt werden könnten. 

Ich wollte am Anfang dieses Threads nur verdeutlichen, dass "man" mit "se" übersetzt werden kann, sodass der Satz ohne Kontext keinen Sinn ergibt. Ob es sich nun um einen Relativsatz handelt, weiß auch noch keiner. 
 
Ich fand es halt nur nicht wirklich nett von Elroy, dass er so drastisch gegen die Gleichsetzung von "man" und "se" war.


----------



## elroy

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung.

Als *wörtliche Übersetzung* gilt "se" für "man" einfach nicht.  Selbstverständlich können viele _man_-Sätze durch einen _se_-Satz übersetzt werden, aber die _wörtliche Übersetzung_ von "man" lautet niemals "se" - sondern "uno" o.Ä. 

_Man spricht hier Deutsch._

Idiomatische Übersetzung: Se habla alemán aquí.
Wörtliche Übersetzung: Uno habla alemán aquí. 

Ebenso: 

_Se habla alemán aquí._

Idiomatische Übersetzung: Man spricht hier Deutsch.
Wörtliche Übersetzung: Das Deutsche spricht sich hier. 

Whodunit meinte jedoch, "se" sei eine _wörtliche_ Übersetzung von "man" - und _dem_ kann ich mich nach wie vor keineswegs anschließen. 

Gerade die Tatsache, dass "se" mit einem Pluralverb verwendet werden kann, "man" jedoch nie, über die einige der anderen einfach hinweggesehen haben, finde ich ausschlagegebend.  Der Grund ist natürlich, dass das Subjekt des _se_-Verbs das Objekt des _man_-Verbs ist, und das Subjekt von diesem das Wörtchen "man" ist.

Ein Wörterbuch, das "se" als einfache Übersetzung von "man" aufführt, würde ich keinem empfehlen.  Mit einem Eintrag wie

*man*: 1. ...
2. ...
3. _man spricht Deutsch_, se habla alemán

wäre ich jedoch natürlich einverstanden.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ich verstehe aber nicht, ob es hier um eine wörtliche, daher gegebenenfalls komisch anzuhörende, doch immer noch verständliche Übersetzung geht, oder eher um sprachgeschichtliche Forschung.

Wenn es der letztere Fall ist, dann alles klar, ich schloss mich ja bereits folgender Aussage von jester an:



			
				jester said:
			
		

> Es geht einfach darum, festzuhalten, dass diese Regel nicht immer gilt und dass se rein wörtlich gesehen eben nicht man heißt, sondern sich. Zumindest historisch/linguistisch gesehen.
> 
> Tortzdem glaube ich, dass man in den meisten Fällen mit der man-Übersetzung gut zurecht kommen kann.


 
Ansonsten, elroy, habe ich etwas einzuwenden, wenn du den Eintrag von _man_ im Wörterbuch wieder zur Diskussion stellst.
Die Übersetzung von _man_ ist keineswegs _uno _(was eventuell dem Deutschen_ einer_ entspricht).
_Uno habla aleman aquí _bedeutet nämlich, dass nur einer unter uns Deutsch spricht; also genau das, was ich mit _einer spricht hier Deutsch _sagen würde, und vollkommen anders als _man spricht Deutsch hier. Uno/einer_ hebt eine Einzelheit, eine Besonderheit hervor, während sich _se/man_ auf die Allgemeinheit beziehen.

_Se puede decir, que bla bla_ = dieses 'bla bla' ist weitgehend akzeptiert = _man kann sagen, dass bla bla._

_Uno puede decir, que bla bla_ = es kommt 'bla bla' als Hypotese, Annahme vor = _einer kann sagen, dass bla bla._

Ein _se_-Satz ist also die beste Übersetzungsmöglichkeit eines _man_-Satzes_._ Es ist kein reiner Zufall, dass oft ein _se_-Satz einem _man_-Satz entspricht.
Dass ursprünglich dieses _se_ ein passivierendes Reflexivpronomen ist (aber heutzutage gar nicht mehr so empfunden wird, das finde ich ebenfalls ausschlaggebend), _man_ dagegen ein echter Subjekt, und Satzbau und Verbkonjugation deshalb anders sein können, das alles halte ich dabei für unerheblich und ordne der Syntax, der Rechtschreibung oder eben der sprachgeschichtlichen Forschung zu.

Mein Beitrag wäre aber bisher ganz nutzlos und fast off-topic, da wir festgestellt haben, dass wir über wörtliche Übersetzungen, geschichtliche Sprachentwicklung und, sagen wir mal auch, sprachliche Spiele reden.

Doch ich kann noch nicht nachvollziehen, was ein ernstes Wörterbuch als beste Übersetzung von _man_ anstelle von _se_ vorschlagen sollte - vorausgesetzt, dass ein Wörterbuch keine linguistische Dissertationen, sondern eine richtige Übersetzung anbieten muss. _Uno_ geht aus dem obigen Grund nicht; _la gente_? Das wäre die wörtliche Übersetzung für _die Leute_ (nebenbei: _Leute_ ist Plural, _gente_ singular... Kann man es als wörtliche Übersetzung annehmen?), die Anwendungsgebiete sind allerdings in den zwei Sprachen gleich: nicht immer kann _man_ durch _die Leute_ ersetzt werden, ohne den Sinn zu beeinträchtigen, genauso im Spanischen.


----------



## elroy

Ich fürchte, dass Du das spanische "uno" nicht ganz richtig verstehst.  Vielleicht verhält es sich anders im Italienischen, aber "uno" kann durchaus der _se_-Bedeutung entsprechen, wenn auch seltener.

Ein Beispiel aus dem Internet (davon gibt es etliche):

_Antes de venir a Colombia tenía una idea de lo que creía que viviría, pero ahora creo que *uno* nunca puede llegar a imaginar qué tan bueno puede ser hasta que lo vive en el momento y el sito donde se viaja._ Quelle

Das entspricht offensichtlich "man" und nicht "einer".


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ich finde doch, dass ich es richtig genug verstehe, und dass das eher ganz im Gegenteil das Beispiel ist, was meine Aussage zutrifft...:

_uno nunca puede llegar... hasta que lo vive_.
Einer, sozusagen 'in seiner Einzelheit', der am Anfang niemals sowas glauben würde, muss später seine Meinung ändern, wenn er persönlich das Ereignis erlebt. Ich fürchte, ich bin nicht in der Lage, diese leichte Nuance genau zu beschreiben; aber ich spüre in diesem Fall einen konkreten Unterschied zwischen _uno nunca puede llegar _und _nunca se puede llegar_, und bin mit der Entscheidung des Authors, _uno_ zu verwenden, völlig einverstanden. Ich kann es spüren, eben weil es auf Italienisch gleich ist. Wenn ich den Satz auf Italienisch selbst gedacht hätte, hätte ich ebenfalls _uno_ und keinesfalls _si_ verwendet:
_
uno non arriva a immaginare... finché non lo vive sulla propria pelle.
non si arriva a immaginare... finché non lo si vive sulla propria pelle.

_Beide grammatikalisch korrekt, beide verständlich, beide stilistisch tadellos. Die meisten Muttersprachler würden aber die erste Möglichkeit auswählen.


----------



## gabrigabri

Wenn die Frage ist:
man=se
ist meine Antwort:
JA!!!


----------



## Whodunit

Können wir uns nach allem vielleicht darauf einigen, dass

man = se/uno
se = man/sich?

Damit wäre ich vollkommen einverstanden und wir könnten damit auch die meisten Anwendungen der o.g. Pronomen abdecken. Ich will noch ein paar Übersetzungen angeben, um zu zeigen, dass "uno" nicht unbedingt als "man" geht und andersherum:

uno a uno - einer nach dem anderen (nicht: man nach man  )
unos y otros - alle (evtl.: einer und andere; nicht: man und andere  )
uno a otro - einander/man sich 

man nehme - tómese (nicht: uno tóme  )
so etwas tut man nicht - eso no se hace (nicht: uno no hace eso  )
man kann nie wissen - nunca se sabe (evtl. uno nunca sabe)

Können wir uns also auf o.g. Übersetzungen einigen?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Whodunit said:


> Können wir uns also auf o.g. Übersetzungen einigen?



Nichts dagegen.


----------



## beclija

se dice=man sagt: JA
se=man: NEIN

Das wäre ein _non sequitur_, da Sprachen eben nicht formallogische Systeme sind es nicht immer (besser: selten bis nie) ganz wörtliche Übersetzungen gibt.


----------



## elroy

Ich stimme Beclija vollkommen zu. Das heißt, ich kann mich Whodunits Ansatz leider nicht anschließen.

MünchnerFax, mir ist der kleine Unterschied zwischen "uno nunca puede llegar a imaginar" und "no se puede nunca llegar a imaginar" ganz vertraut, trotzdem fände ich "uno" als eine geeignete _wörtliche_ Übersetzung von "man" - "se" dagegen auf überhaupt keinen Fall. Schließlich wäre "man" für dieses "uno" eine sowohl semantisch als auch syntaktisch gelungene Übersetzung. 

Allerdings bestehe ich nicht unbedingt auf meinem Übersetzungsvorschlag und bin bereit, andere Vorschläge zu betrachten. Es geht in diesem Faden vor allem darum, ob "se" eine wörtliche Übersetzung von "man" ist. Darauf ist meine Antwort ein klares "Nein".

Whodunit, dass "uno" noch andere Bedeutungen hat, ist doch klar und spielt hier keine Rolle ("se" hat auch, wie Du weißt, eine Menge Bedeutungen und Anwendungen, die gar nichts mit "man" zu tun haben). Ich dachte, es wäre offensichtlich, dass ich auf die eine Bedeutung abgezielt habe.


----------



## MünchnerFax

elroy said:


> Allerdings bestehe ich nicht unbedingt auf meinem Übersetzungsvorschlag und bin bereit, andere Vorschläge zu betrachten. Es geht in diesem Faden vor allem darum, ob "se" eine wörtliche Übersetzung von "man" ist. Darauf ist meine Antwort ein klares "Nein".



Ok, das nehme ich zur Kenntnis. Ich glaube, wir müssen einfach _agree to disagree_, wie man auf Englisch sagt.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Ich bin mit Beclija völlig einverstanden. Das heißt, ich kann mich Whodunits Ansatz leider nicht anschließen.


 
Das finde ich schade, aber da können wir uns also nicht einigen. Egal, wie gut oder schlecht meine Spanischkenntnisse auch sein mögen, ich kann wohl einschätzen, dass "se" und "man" als Übersetzungen einander funktionieren, auch wenn sie syntaktisch bzw. grammatikalisch einander nicht ganz korrespondieren. Semantisch jedoch ist die Übersetzung viel besser als die des "uno".

Da einige deiner Ansicht sind, einige meiner, ist eine Einigung nicht in Sicht.



> Schließlich wäre "man" für dieses "uno" eine sowohl semantisch als auch syntaktisch gelungene Übersetzung.


 
Inwiefern zeigt dieses "uno" semantisch gesehen Vorteile gegenüber "se"? Ich fürchte, hier kann ich deinen Gedankengängen nicht ganz folgen.



> Whodunit, dass "uno" noch andere Bedeutungen hat, ist doch klar und spielt hier keine Rolle ("se" hat auch, wie Du weißt, eine Menge Bedeutungen und Anwendungen, die gar nichts mit "man" zu tun haben). Ich dachte, es wäre offensichtlich, dass ich auf die eine Bedeutung abgezielt habe.


 
Gut, ich habe auch ein paar Beispiele gewählt, die vielleicht nicht unbedingt die passendsten waren. Jedoch solltest du dein Hauptaugenmerk mal auf die beiden vorletzten Beispiele richten. Wenn du dort "uno" besser findest, bitte schön. Ich glaube es kaum. Damit will ich sagen, dass "se" viel öfter und besser als Übersetzung für "man" funktioniert.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:


> Inwiefern zeigt dieses "uno" semantisch gesehen Vorteile gegenüber "se"? Ich fürchte, hier kann ich deinen Gedankengängen nicht ganz folgen.


 Sowohl "uno" als auch "man" beziehen sich auf eine Person, und zwar ein allgemeines, abstraktes Wesen, das quasi jeden von uns vertritt.  Entschuldige die grobe Erklärung, aber ich kenne mich mit den technischen Begriffen dieses linguistischen Bereichs (wenn es überhaupt welche gibt, die hier passen würden) leider nicht gut aus.

"Se" kann sich dagegen auf alles Mögliche beziehen, und bedeutet soviel wie "sich". Nur in Verbindung mit einem Verb wird eventuell der durch "man" ausgedrückte Sinn vermittelt (aber das haben wir schon ausführlich besprochen).


> Wenn du dort "uno" besser findest, bitte schön.


 Natürlich ist "se" besser, aber das ist kein Argument für "se" als wörtliche Übersetzung von "man". Falls ich es noch nicht klargestellt habe, sage ich es jetzt: Ich bin selbstverständlich der Meinung, dass ein _se_-Satz in vielen Fällen die beste Übersetzung von einem _man_-Satz ist.


> Damit will ich sagen, dass "se" viel öfter und besser als Übersetzung für "man" funktioniert.


 Nein. "Se baila" ist zwar eine Übersetzung von "man tanzt", aber "se" ist keine Übersetzung von "man".


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Sowohl "uno" als auch "man" beziehen sich auf eine Person, und zwar ein allgemeines, abstraktes Wesen, das quasi jeden von uns vertritt.  Entschuldige die grobe Erklärung, aber ich kenne mich mit den technischen Begriffen dieses linguistischen Bereichs (wenn es überhaupt welche gibt, die hier passen würden) leider nicht gut aus.


 
Du brauchst keine Fachwörter, wenn wir beide einfache Wörter besser verstehen. 

Ich sage deinen ersten Satz mal in meiner Variante:

Sowohl "uno" als auch "einer" beziehen sich auf eine Person, ...:
- "Uno baila aquí" - "Einer tanzt hier" (eine Person)
Sowohl "se" als auch "man" beziehen sich auf eine gewisse Anzahl von Personen, die eine Gemeinsamkeit vorweisen.
- "Se baila aquí" - "Man tanzt hier" (es ist normal, hier zu tanzen. Dies bezieht sich auf viele Menschen [la gente], die die Gemeinsamkeit besitzen, hier zu tanzen)

Vielleicht verstehst du nun in etwa, wie ich dieses "se" und "man" sehe. 



> "Se" kann sich dagegen auf alles Mögliche beziehen, und bedeutet soviel wie "sich".


 
Auch "man" kann sich auf alles beziehen. Ich gebe zu, dass die Übersetzung von "sich" auch möglich ist (und klar ist "se" reflexiv!, deswegen habe ich ja auch gesagt, dass ich syntaktisch mit dir überein stimme), aber "man" ist oft praktischer.

Se construyen unas casas. (syntaktisch "sich", aber semantisch "man", denn die Häuser bauen sich nicht selbst.)



> Nein. "Se baila" ist zwar eine Übersetzung von "man tanzt", aber "se" ist keine Übersetzung von "man".


 
Sprachlich gesehen nicht, aber idiomatisch gesehen auf jeden Fall. "Man" entspricht idiomatisch gesehen "se" und andersherum, aber sprachlich/grammatikalisch gesehen ist das natürlich nicht richtig. Mir fällt leider kein ähnliches Beispiel aus anderen Sprachen ein, womit man dieses Phänomen vergleichen könnte, aber ich verstehe, was du meinst. Ich hoffe, du verstehst auch, was ich meine. Eigentlich sagen wir das Gleiche, aber wir reden vollkommen aneinander vorbei.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit, meine semantische Analyse hat sich mit den einzelnen Wörtern befasst, und nicht mit Sätzen.

Jedenfalls stimme ich Dir insofern zu, dass wir beide verstehen, wie diese Wörter funktionieren, und was für Ähnlichkeiten und Unterschiede es zwischen den beiden gibt. Ich würde einfach nie auf die Idee kommen, "man" mit "se" zu übersetzen - und darin liegt der Ansichtsunterschied.


----------



## werrr

Whodunit said:


> ...
> Sprachlich gesehen nicht, aber idiomatisch gesehen auf jeden Fall. "Man" entspricht idiomatisch gesehen "se" und andersherum, aber sprachlich/grammatikalisch gesehen ist das natürlich nicht richtig. Mir fällt leider kein ähnliches Beispiel aus anderen Sprachen ein, womit man dieses Phänomen vergleichen könnte, aber ich verstehe, was du meinst. Ich hoffe, du verstehst auch, was ich meine. Eigentlich sagen wir das Gleiche, aber wir reden vollkommen aneinander vorbei.


Ich kann es mit Tschechisch vergleichen:

1) man ~ es ist gewöhnlich zu...

Man spricht. = Mluví se.
wörtlich: (Es) spricht sich. _(Eine überraschende Übereinstimmung mit Spanisch, nicht wahr?)_

Es ist nicht nur das Passiv, aber auch ein unausgedrückter (<-Kann man es so sagen?) Satzgegenstand.

2) man ~ jemand (unbekant)

Man hat mir das Auto gestohlen. = Ukradli mi Auto.
wörtlich: (Sie) haben mir das Auto gestohlen.

Wieder, ein unausgedrückter Satzgegenstand.

3) man ~ jeder einzeln

Man kann nie wissen =  Jeden nemůže nikdy vědět (Člověk nemůže nikdy vědět)
wörtlich: Einer kann nie wissen. (Ein/der Mensch kann nie wissen)


----------



## beclija

"ungedrückter" ist nicht ganz richtig -> "un*aus*gedrückter".


----------



## werrr

beclija said:


> "ungedrückter" ist nicht ganz richtig -> "un*aus*gedrückter".


Danke, genau das habe ich gesucht. Ich wusste, dass etwas nicht stimmt.


----------

